# welchen provider (mit e-shop) ?



## Hoss (14. November 2003)

»» Hallo Leute,
»» bitte teilt mir Eure Erfahrungen mit aktuellen Erfahrungen mit Providern und e-shop mit.
»» 
»» Guter Service ist mir sehr wichtig,
»» Ich soll eine site mit e-shop einrichten, es soll elektronische Zahlung möglich sein .
»» Bei webhostlist.de hab ich mal reingeschaut, bin jedoch bezüglich e-shop nicht fündig geworden.
»» Ein fertiges paket des Providers zu nutzen wär mir wichtig, da ich mich nicht nur um die Programmierung, sondern auch noch um den realen Versand für den shop kümmern soll.
»» 
»» Danke für Eure Hilfe

Hoss

[edit ArneE]
Post von warlordmt gelöscht. Erster Post, der nur gleich Werbung beinhaltet ...


----------



## strao (20. November 2003)

*Frage:*

Willst du einen vorgefertigten e-shop mieten? Oder willst du einfach guten Webspace auf dem du einen e-shop laufen lassen kannst? (mit SSL u.s.w.!)

musst schon genauer werden.


----------



## Hoss (21. November 2003)

*Re: Frage:*



> _Original geschrieben von strao _
> *Willst du einen vorgefertigten e-shop mieten? Oder willst du einfach guten Webspace auf dem du einen e-shop laufen lassen kannst? (mit SSL u.s.w.!)
> 
> musst schon genauer werden. *



Das hab ich noch nicht entschieden.
Als vorgefertigte shop-lösungen sind mir bloss strato und puretec bekannt. Wirkt auf den ersten Blick praktisch.
Wie die laufen weiss ich nicht.
Da ich das zum ersten Mal mache, gehe ich davon aus, dass ich den Service öfter beanspruchen muss, der ist bei bei beiden nach webhostlist.de ziemlich bescheiden.

Die andere Variante mit eigenem e-shop..... auch da ist es so , dass ich da shop-software zukaufen würde, hat da jemand Empfehlungen ?


Hoss


----------



## hulmel (21. November 2003)

*Re: Re: Frage:*



> _Original geschrieben von Hoss _
> *Die andere Variante mit eigenem e-shop..... auch da ist es so , dass ich da shop-software zukaufen würde, hat da jemand Empfehlungen ?*


Schau mal da nach: http://www.oscommerce.at/


----------

